# Forex blogs



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 September 2015)

Hi all.
I have a question. What about learning from forex blogs.
How can I trust the different blogs of the forex trading providers vs actual traders that offer blogs.
Should i disregard the traders completely?

Thanks
Gonzie


----------



## skyQuake (8 September 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez said:


> Hi all.
> I have a question. What about learning from forex blogs.
> How can I trust the different blogs of the forex trading providers vs actual traders that offer blogs.
> Should i disregard the traders completely?
> ...




Should be the other way around - Providers have an incentive to make you trade.

Traders dont. But be wary of "traders" shilling amazing platforms or 20% a week in foolproof forex signals


----------

